# dida / didinha



## nanu000

Hola, 
me gustaria saber de que nombre o apodo puede venir DIDA o DIDINHA.
es un personaje de una novela que estoy leyendo.

muchas gracias
un saludo


----------



## Carfer

Probablemente de Cândida, aunque puede venir de otros.


----------



## Mangato

Dida é a alcunha do goleiro do Milan, Nelson de Jesus Silva. Acho que não faz relação alguma com o nome.


----------



## nanu000

creo que no tiene relacion, de todas formas
o brigada


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi
 
Há um apelido que sempre me fiz ficar em dúvida: *Duda*. 
 
Uma vez ouvi que o usavam para uma mulher e depois o ouvi usar para um homem. 
 
Abraços.


----------



## olivinha

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi
> 
> Há um apelido que sempre me fiz ficar em dúvida: *Duda*.
> 
> Uma vez ouvi que o usavam para uma mulher e depois o ouvi usar para um homem.
> 
> Abraços.


Oi, Giorgio.
Tanto faz, pode ser para homem ou para mulher. Duda vem do nome Eduardo/Eduarda. 
Eu conheço um Duda (Carlos Eduardo), que é pai do Dudinha, e uma Duda (Maria Eduarda).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

olivinha said:


> Oi, Giorgio.
> Tanto faz, pode ser para homem ou para mulher. Duda vem do nome Eduardo/Eduarda.
> Eu conheço um Duda (Carlos Eduardo), que é pai do Dudinha, e uma Duda (Maria Eduarda).


 
Hmm... e um Daniel, pode ser? Obrigado!


----------



## Mzyxyplix

Hola. És mi premera vez aqui en este foro y espero que entendan todo, pues no hablo español muy bién aun.

Antes de todo, és preciso que se dija una cosa:

*Lengua portuguesa*: *apelido* = *Lengua española*: *apodo*, *sobrenombre* .
*Lengua portuguesa*: *sobrenome* = *Lengua española*: *apellido*.

Bién, cuanto a este topico, Dida y Didinha són apodos acá en Brasil.

Dida és el sobrenombre (apelido en portugues) para chicos que tienem los premeros nombres como *Di*ego, A*di*lson, *Di*ogo, *Di*niz, y otros más.

Didinha és el sobrenombre para chicas que tienem los premeros nombres como *Di*ana, *Di*ná, *Di*norá.

Dindinha también és una reduction de otros sobrenombres como Bren*dinha* (que vién de Brenda), Bernar*dinha* (que vién de Bernarda), Fernan*dinha* (que vién de Fernanda), Nei*dinha* ( que vién de Neide), y otros nombres más.


Espero que tengo ayudado. 



Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hmm... e um Daniel, pode ser? Obrigado!




Não. Duda só serve mesmo para Eduardo ou Eduarda.

Daniel normalmente é chamado aqui no Brasil por Dani, Dan, ou Dandan.

Dani é mais comum q todos os outros e pode servir tanto pra Daniel quanto para o seu feminino, Daniela.


----------



## Tomby

Mzyxyplix said:


> ...*Lengua portuguesa*: *apelido* = *Lengua española*: *apodo*, *sobrenombre* .
> *Lengua portuguesa*: *sobrenome* = *Lengua española*: *apellido*.


E *alcunha*?
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mzyxyplix said:


> Não. Duda só serve mesmo para Eduardo ou Eduarda.
> 
> Daniel normalmente é chamado aqui no Brasil por Dani, Dan, ou Dandan.
> 
> Dani é mais comum q todos os outros e pode servir tanto pra Daniel quanto para o seu feminino, Daniela.


 
 O cara tal vez se chamava Daniel Eduardo. 
 
Valeu!


----------



## Mzyxyplix

Tombatossals said:


> E *alcunha*?
> TT.



Alcunha é o mesmo que apelido (sobrenombre en español). Mas normalmente é usado no sentido pejorativo, para presos, indigentes, pessoas sem dignidade.


----------



## Mangato

Olhem a evoluçao.
Eduardo  E*du*
E*du   Duda*
*Duda   Dudinha *

  Dudinha tanto faz, seja homem ou mulher


----------



## Tomby

Segundo a informação anterior temos: apelido e alcunha como significados de _apodo_ (espanhol). Acho que existem mais sinónimos, um deles é "cognome". Sabe alguém onde é que se usam estas palavras? Em Portugal? No Brasil? Usam-se indistintamente, ora em Portugal, ora no Brasil, etc.
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

'_Cognome_', embora sinónimo de alcunha, ápodo, usa-se em Portugal praticamente só em relação aos reis: D. Manuel, _'O Venturoso'_; D.Dinis, _'O Lavrador'_.
'_Apelido_' em Portugal são os matronímicos e os patronímicos que compõem o nome da pessoa.
'_Alcunha_' é o nome que se aplica a alguém, geralmente para a depreciar, tirando partido dalguma característica pessoal mais notória. Ex: o João _'Unhas de fome'_, se o João for avarento, o Zé '_Coxo_', o _ti_ António '_Padeiro_'.


----------

